# 10% Discount until 31st October 2012



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello - (checked with mod first and its okay to post this here)

Online coupon code oct10 for 10% off all orders until 31/10/12

Wicker Pet Baskets, Dog Beds, Cat Beds & Pet Tags

Hope theres something for you!


----------

